# Dish vs Directv channels



## narnia777 (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm considering downgrading my Dish Network to Sky Angel and Superstations only and getting Directv... My goal is as many non-movie, non-sports channels as possible. Currently I have AT150(180), I'm considering getting a Directivo with TC Plus package. It's cheaper then what I am paying for now. In summery here's what I'll be giving up as far as channels (correct me if I'm wrong or let me know of channels I'll be missing:

Dish Network gives us the Encore package and the two Movie channels and has 13 PI channels and 8 more shopping channels that aren't offered by Directv. They throw in 4 sports channels including Gol which is only on Dish Network. Dish has 2 Spanish channels (Telefutura and Univision) that Directv doesn't offer (I only speak English and have no need for Spanish channels). Other channels that are included only with Dish are: GAC, Nick GAS, Style, Wisdom, and Reality TV. Also Dish has Angel One and Family Net that are offered on Sky Angel but not on Directv.

In exchange Directv offers: America's Store (shopping channel?), Fit TV (what is that?), China Central (don't know that one eithor), Fine Living, Fuel (youth sports?), Maria Vision (whatever that is), News International, Oxygen, PBS Kids, Trio and Yes (is this included free in the TC Plus?).

As I mentioned I don't care much about the movie channels (I rent dvds for wide screen movies that pay channels show P&S movies). I don't care about Sports eithor nor the shopping channels. I would miss the educational stuff on the PI channels, especially UW and UC channels and JCTV on EE.

What do other think? Is Directv a fair deal for what you get?

Jim


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Personally I prefer TC Plus over AT180. I never watched anything on the Encore channels, TMC had a decent flick now and then but I don't miss it. I'd rather have HBO or Showtime then the Starz/Encore channels.

Fit TV is a channel aimed at healthy living, they have aerobics, yoga other various exercise programming. It used to be called The Health Network (America's Health Network before that), it was bought out by Discovery Networks a few years ago and recently changed it's name. America's Store is a shopping channel, it's HSNs sister network. They offer almost the exact same products, just at different times. China Central TV 9 is a public interest channel. I don't watch it, but from flipping through they have newscasts and informational content. The channel is pretty much all English. Fuel is a News Corp owned channel dedicated to extreme sports, skateboarding, bike stunts and the like. YES is only included in TC and TC Plus if you live in Yankees Territory, otherwise you'll need TC Premier or the sports pak, but the games will be blacked out. If you live in NY State you'll get 3 or 4 regional sports networks in TC and above. DirecTV offers the east coast feed of Univision in all packages, the west coast feed is only included in the Para Todas packages. DirecTV does have The Church Channel full time, which also airs on EE from what I gathered when I was an E* subscriber.

For More information please see theDBSTalk Package Comparison Chart


----------



## catman (Jun 27, 2002)

I have TC+choice , HBO , and STARZ . My monthly bill is $ 60 . This way I also , get encore too .


----------

